# Bottling with Vacuum Pump



## mxsteve625 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have searched the site looking for instructions on how to use a vacuum pump with bottling. I see were there have been discussions of members using the pump. I am fairly mechanically inclined but can't figure the setup out.

Does any one have any diagrams or pictures of the setup? I have no problem racking with a vacuum pump.

Steve


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wade posted a diagram previously. I'm sure he'll chime in sooner or later.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wade posted one that I saw for racking and then a link to the vino but I couldn't find anything else. Hopefully he has something dealing with bottling.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lurker, No problem what so ever. Thats what were all here for. Additional questions always generate additional responses that are beneficial to all.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont have any pics of the bottling set up but its very simple. the Boun Vino Autofiller has 2 hoses. One is big which is really a racking hose that goes right into the carboy and has a wire inside to make it rigid and bendable to hold shape and it also has an anti sediment tip on it just like a racking cane. The other hose for the filler goes into the vacuum hose from your pump which if without the pump would be the overflow hoses. Set the pump for about 5" of vacuum and then push down on the filler which goes in the bottle and adjust the allen screw to set the amount of liquid in the bottle and its all set and automatically shuts off when full and any extra wine will go into the ovrflow canister of the vacuum set up.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2010)

My pump runs the whole time as the auto filler does all the stopping.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 18, 2010)

That makes sense Wade. I didn't want to try pulling off the overflow but it does seem to make sense. I might want to increase the capacity of my overflow jar just in case.

I guess Lurker has his answer also.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2010)

I didnt pull off my overflow, just connected the hoses together. If you set it up with eth adjusting cstrew almsot all the way out and 5" of vacuum you will probably only fill the overflow canister about 1/4 of the way and almost every filler Ive seen will have an overflow like this and Im pretty sure they all will collect some like this.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 19, 2010)

Steve & Wade, yep, I have my answer. It is as I thought, there is a seperate overflow container which I called a sump. I was looking for a direct to the bottle with no intermediate container. It may not be possible w/o turning the pump off and I don't think that would work. Right now I use my primary bucket with a spigot to fill bottles. Duh


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 29, 2010)

The day before yesterday I had to bottle. I drilled a second hole in the bottling bucket lid and added a grommet. At least I was able to transfer the wine directly from the carboy to the bottling bucket. Just don't go above 4 to 5 inches of mercury or the bucket will implode as it did on me. Luckily it happened in the beginning before to much wine was racked.

Eventually I will get the bottle filler.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a simple setup of one of my fillers running with an aspirator. Notice I use the built in collection jar as the overflow. It holds a half bottle or so and will be partially filled for a carboy full. This filler is a stainless model from Valley Vintner. I have also made a 2 spout with fillers from enolmatic fillers (spare parts order). There is an extra carboy in the picture and I also can filter at the same time. It can be as versatile as you want it. I use about 5-6 inches of vacuum. More than that and you get excessive bubbles which increases overflow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure appreciated seeing those hose clamps in the last photo you posted. When I went to my supply shop to get more air locks the other day I saw they just got them in also. I pick up a half a dozen various sizes.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice setup!!!


----------



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

Wade, you said “The other hose for the filler goes into the vacuum hose from your pump which if without the pump would be the overflow hoses.) I don’t understand, can you explain, thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 28, 2011)

The Buon Vion Bottle filler has 2 hoses. 1 is a lot longer that the other - that goes into the carboy. The other hose comes out of the top (overflow hose) this can go into another vessel to catch over flow or as some of us do we attach that to the vacuum pump. This creates the vacuum on it - pulling the wine from the hose in the carboy into the bottle.

I have a hose that goes from the pump to an overflow container - then the overflow container attaches another hose that goes to the bottle filler hose (overflow hose).


----------

